# Free Pigeons



## WasRosbourn (Jun 30, 2015)

I inherited quite a few pigeons when my husband died, but lately have been unable to find anyone who would take them. They are "free-range" birds (just like my chickens) and I cannot catch them. I would like someone to catch them and take them with them afterwards. I live in Alabama. My husband wanted to raise them but he wanted them to be free range. They are taking over the property and I am at my wits end. Any ideas? Takers?


----------



## rjgrissmer (Oct 11, 2015)

Where in Alabama are you located? I'm in Louisiana looking to adopt a pigeon. Please contact me. Thank you.


----------



## Slugg (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry of this is a necro post, but where in Alabama? I am in Georgia about 2 hours from Fort benning. If you still have then I am interested. I just started with pigeons and am building a 10ft x 10ft x 6ft loft soon.


----------

